# Can't ping outside local lan



## rloc (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi all, I just installed freeBSD 7 from a cd with a view to upgrading to 8. I can ping my local lan and the internet using PING <IP_ADDRESS> but I can't ping using a site name such as PING <GOOGLE.COM>.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 4, 2010)

Question doesn't match the title of the post...

But it sounds like you don't have DNS servers set in /etc/resolv.conf.  DHCP will set that for you, otherwise you have to enter them yourself.


----------

